# FFA Instructor Suspended.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Florida.....AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/ffa-instructor-suspended-over-raccoon-euthanasia/


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Drowning them does sound a bit cruel but what would have happened had he used a .22. Maybe it wasn't the best judgement to do it during class but I think it teaches the students about nuisance animals and protecting ones crops or livestock.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

That is pretty appalling. What he needs to be teaching the kids--and where he failed miserably--is that, while it is necessary to dispose of nuisance animals, we still have a moral and ethical obligation to kill as humanely, painlessly, and quickly as we can.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

He should have taken them home to dispose of them and then he could have used a .22 or gassed them or used CO. Doing "dirty deeds" in front of a crowd is just asking for trouble. One must think about the consequences in every facet when dealing with the public in this day and age.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Over time, I've developed more of a Buddhist mentality--all life is sacred. I find myself stepping over worms on the sidewalk, shooing wasp outside when one gets in the house, and other "silly" things like that.

My thinking? After working with the psychology of horses for years, I believe that horses are as feeling, thinking, living, soul-full beings as us. We wouldn't survive a week in the horse's world, but they are perfectly adapted to their world. Likewise, they have a tough time surviving in our world.

I believe it is largely due to DNA and natural selection.

But, the one thing I am sure of is--I'm not smart enough to figure everything out, so I'm not going to take any chances. I believe there is a God, but anything beyond that is more than my lil' ol' pea-pickin' (Tennessee Ernie Ford) brain can grok (Robert Heinlein).

Ralph

"I don't want to be bug-splatter on the windshield of life." Somebody I was drinking with.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> He should have taken them home to dispose of them and then he could have used a .22 or gassed them or used CO. Doing "dirty deeds" in front of a crowd is just asking for trouble. One must think about the consequences in every facet when dealing with the public in this day and age.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Or in front of any possible cell phone, need to look around a lot more for privacy it seems these days.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

***** have become like rats, vastly overpopulated and with basically no predators in the Eastern US. They need to be brought back into check as they are very hard on the environmental balance of things. Small ground dwellers have little chance of rearing successfully with a burgeoning **** population. Birds, rabbits, etc. are being devastated by ***** and house cats. I have no qualms of helping the balance of nature. My apologies to your monk mentality Ralph. Good day!

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Half the problem is people leaving garbage out accidentally and food out purposely for the things. They are smart adaptable little animals that thrive wherever they can find a scrap of food. Cut off the food and they mostly stay away.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

How do raccoons and coyotes compare, well really asking will coyotes help control raccoons?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> ***** have become like rats, vastly overpopulated and with basically no predators in the Eastern US. They need to be brought back into check as they are very hard on the environmental balance of things. Small ground dwellers have little chance of rearing successfully with a burgeoning **** population. Birds, rabbits, etc. are being devastated by ***** and house cats. I have no qualms of helping the balance of nature. My apologies to your monk mentality Ralph. Good day!
> 
> Regards, Mike


***** are damn nasty things, absolutely must climb to the top of the haystack and crap all over the bales. Thats bad enough, but they seem to have a fondness for climbing into the newer combine that of course has more very expensive wiring harnesses on the engine and crapping all over that as well.

I'm quite adept at smoking em with a 22 LR hollow point.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Palmettokat said:


> How do raccoons and coyotes compare, well really asking will coyotes help control raccoons?


Coyotes can handle the young *****, but the grown ***** can give coyotes a match. Wild hogs can prey upon ***** occasionally. The problem is like Ken mentioned with the overpopulation of ***** in cities and towns. Those folk think ***** are all warm and fuzzy and cute. ***** are a first cousin to black bears....and can deliver a nasty bite.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Growing up we had two Jack Russel terriers they killed lots of Raccoons and they only weighed 12 and 16 pounds I would think a coyote will kill a **** easy.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

We have both ***** and coyotes here.Don't think either one bothers the other.Coyotes did drive the fox away.

***** get their share of radiators around here.Tend to like to sleep by the fan and when you start it up in morning take out the radiator especially in fall in combines And construction eq.A warm cozy place for them to sleep!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Golden marlin fly bait in some Coca Cola will take care of all unwanted critters. *****, possums, skunks, cats-- all are nasty vermin.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

When I was growing up, **** hunting was a big thing. In reality, it was an excuse to get out in the woods and drink beer with your buddies.

Of course, who could forget this classic tale from Jerry Clower:


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

To bad the fur market on ***** wasn't better. If they were worth a little more I don't think they'd be so over populated.

I've watched a few videos on youtube of calling ***** with an electronic caller. Looks like a lot of fun. Find a tree, vacant building, or bale pile they're sleeping in, turn on a **** fight on the E caller, and wait for them to stick their head out.


----------



## Anonsky's Hay Service (Feb 1, 2017)

>be the government

>ban guns on school property even by teachers so he can't simply shoot it with a .22 or likely even a pellet gun

>teacher says "screw it" and drowns the rodents instead

>fire him

>???

>profit

Such is life in the 21st century. Sure he could've just cut their throats, but I dont think they're supposed to have knives either?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yah, ***** used to be worth enough that dad had a few cousins that would quite their town jobs once ***** were in season, go **** hunting practically every night and made more doing that than working in town. Now the only people who **** hunt do it just for the dogs or they just like shooting *****.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I cannot see the fur market ever coming back with the stigma that liberals heap on those that care to wear fur. Folks don't want to deal with the wackos that confront them in public over wearing fur.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> I cannot see the fur market ever coming back with the stigma that liberals heap on those that care to wear fur. Folks don't want to deal with the wackos that confront them in public over wearing fur.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yeah, it's getting that way about a LOT of stuff...

Read recently some nut job reamed a mother out in public for allowing her small child to eat a peanut butter sandwich or snack in a shopping cart-- "why, if the next child that gets in that cart has a peanut allergy, you could kill them"... Oh, for f***'s sake...

Good thing the b!tch didn't say anything like that to me, because her ears would STILL be burning from the response she got... What ever happened to "MIND YOUR OWN F***ING BUSINESS!!"

Sorry for the peanut allergy sufferers out there, but ya know, if your kid is THAT sensitive, they belong in a BUBBLE, not in the wide,wide world... it's dangerous out there!

Bout like the crap people start with "you need to get a flu vaccine so that you don't infect Granny Schickelgruber and kill her"... How about if Granny Shickelgruber is THAT [email protected] susceptible to germs she stays the f*** at home...

Your problem isn't "everybody's problem"... But to the libtards it is... "it takes a village to raise an idiot" after all...

Later! OL J R


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Now, tell us how you really feel.....

But I will say, that there are obviously people that have peanut allergies, and a lot of them will be created because little Johnny can't have them when he's a youngun because he COULD be, and we must protect them......but, a solution that seems to be lost in most folks, make sure you're prepared, it's your responsibility to care for your own child. Be aware that 98% of folks (down here) don't have allergies to peanuts, therefore we may be packing some planters in our hip or God forbid, munching on a Reese Cup ( I have a weakness for Reese cups....I have a weakness for most things with peanuts)

It takes a village of idiots to correctly raise an idiot.....and the next generation gets worse


----------

